# Application Message quitte subitement



## Lyman (31 Juillet 2016)

Bonjour,
J'ai installé la beta iOs 10 depuis sa sortie et hors mis quelques soucis sur des applis tierces je n'avais pas rencontré de gros soucis.
Cependant, depuis hier soir je ne peux plus lire mes messages dans l'application dédiée.
Quand je lance message et que je clique sur une conversation existante l'application se ferme. Si je fait un nouveau message, je rentre le contact, je peux écrire le message et au moment de l'envoie l'application se ferme. Mais le message part correctement ceci dit.

Auriez vous un conseil à me donner ?
J'aimerais trouver une solution m'empêchant de désinstaller et réinstaller iOs 10.
J'ai tenté d'appuyer sur les 2 boutons mais cela déclenche un screen.. j'ai essayé de rester allumé plus longtemps et le telephone se reset bien mais le problème persiste.
Merci d'avance


----------

